# Création d'un Gentoo à partir du live CD Vmware [Error 15]

## cedricsupinfo

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous explique mon problème, nous devons créer à partir d'un live CD un gentoo complet, le problème est que au moment où nous devons lancer le boot à partir du grub, j'obtiens l'erreur 15. J'ai installé Gento à partir de Vmware, et à la fin la vm doit être bootable. 

http://puu.sh/3enud.png

Ci-joint un screen de mon problème, j'aimerai démarrer du live CD mais je ne vois pas comment car je n'arrive pas à sortir du GRUB et le live CD est dans vmware.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,

Cédric.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Quelle iso as-tu prise ? un noyau 2.6.24, ça me semble très très vieux...

Essaie avec un autre (et meilleur) LiveCD : n'importe lequel fera l'affaire, mais je préfère SystemRescueCD, qui est basé sur Gentoo et plus mieux que le live cd de Gentoo (interface graphique, outils système, ...)

----------

## cedricsupinfo

Merci de votre réponse.

C'est dans le cadre d'un projet, on doit le faire en 128 MB, un système très léger sans interface graphique.

Désolé j'avais envoyé le message dans "report" ><

----------

## cedricsupinfo

Problème résolu  :Smile:  , notre grub.conf était mal configuré  :Smile:  . sda3 substitué par sda1 pour que ça run  :Smile:  .

----------

## xaviermiller

Désolé, mais ta question n'était pas claire : tu parlais de liveCD, pas de configurer un système installé.

----------

